# Wanted:  Michigan Bicycle License Plates



## blickster068 (Sep 26, 2017)

Seeking to purchase vintage, city issued Michigan bicycle license plates, especially dated plates from the City of Detroit, or from Mackinac Island.

View attachment 682992


----------



## Pedal to the past (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi do you still collect plates if so message me or sell plates either way thanks


----------



## philber (Jul 4, 2021)

I have a plate I just found; drop me a line please


----------



## Pedal to the past (Jul 8, 2021)

Do you have a pic and price


----------



## philber (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm mainly looking for a date range when these were made.  Hadnt thought of selling it, but may be open to doing so.  This was found while metal detecting and I cant find any info about these licenses, so any help would be appreciated.  Thx


----------



## Pedal to the past (Jul 11, 2021)

It’s from the 60-80s


----------



## philber (Jul 11, 2021)

Pedal to the past said:


> It’s from the 60-80s



Thank you


----------

